# new to ansci



## gh0st (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys just wanted to intoduce myself. I help mod on another forum, and help out as a rep for a pep company. but they are not a sponsor here yet. soon hopefully. anyways, just wanted to air that out. i wont bring any of that here. not that guy. been in the sport seriously for ten years now.  im very easy going and hope to contribute as much as possible.thanx

respect,
gh0st


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome brother,  glad to have you!


----------



## MattG (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome bro!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 2, 2016)

Know the name from other board. Welcome over!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## custom creation (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to the board!

Bear


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome bro!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 2, 2016)

welcome over Ghost


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to AnaSCI gh0st, nice to have you.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## djpase (Jan 2, 2016)

welcome bro


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 3, 2016)

:welcome: brother! Nice to have you with us at ANASCI!


----------



## gh0st (Jan 3, 2016)

thank you guys for the warm welcome!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## TeK5 (Jan 3, 2016)

Kool name brother looks familiar.  Glad to have you my friend!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Haleylee (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome to Anasci!


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

im back


----------



## tim.werner (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice to see you on anasci, man)) Have a good time here!


----------



## gh0st (Oct 28, 2016)

ty guys

i will be a lot more active and will contribute as much as possible!
 i do work for other boards and companies but i just wanted that to be out in the open so u guys know that im not that guy! i will not bring any of that here! i know the rules and will abide by them fully! just didnt want there to be any secrets amoung my fellow brothers here!

respect
gh0st


----------



## gh0st (Oct 28, 2016)

ty guys

i will be a lot more active and will contribute as much as possible!
 i do work for other boards and companies but i just wanted that to be out in the open so u guys know that im not that guy! i will not bring any of that here! i know the rules and will abide by them fully! just didnt want there to be any secrets amoung my fellow brothers here!

respect
gh0st


----------

